# Friday Pics



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh oh


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - merry christmas to me. half price half gallons
2 - we did well opening morning. eight bucks taken. one 10 point, seven 8 points & five pigs
3 - this week he is going down. he is looking at my ground blind. it's the stick pile in the tall grass. he's gonna get ironed....
4 - a nice surprise at the bottom of my blind. he was so ticked he was rattling his tail. 
5 - keepen my pimp hand strong *****


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Running the ICW.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Wrigley and Me. My brother's dog is getting better with every hunt.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Salt lake city earlier this week.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

The specs are back on our lake.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Trips Wednesday & Thursday...


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

1.Indiana couple weeks ago really nice to look at. 
2. A horseshoe art project I finished. 
3. Chicken and dumplings
4. Sale ring for A auction I was Working.


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

My young daughter made dinner for me last night. Pancakes... CHRISTMAS PANCAKES!

BTW.. it felt a little wierd to eat red and green pancakes.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*Veteran's Day*

My son made this poster at school. He did this without me even knowing or helping. This young veteran is a friends son. He is a Marine. We are very proud of him! I'm proud of my son for celebrating Justin's sacrifice and honoring him with this poster!

And...Pecans. YUMMM


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

My remi going for a swim.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Took a pic of my fishfinder this morning. 









A Pflueger Akron No 1893 I just finished cleaning up and set the original ad as the backdrop. More pics HERE


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Troop Court of Honor at Stephen F. Austin State Park last weekend.
Backyard Cooper's and a congregation of White Ibis' on the neighbor's roof line.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tired of your dog's unsightly business end ... ? Never fear, butt covers are here:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/113740708/butt-covers-for-your-dog-or-cat?ref=v1_other_2

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... WOW, just WOW ...


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

funny hunting pics


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Tired of your dog's unsightly business end ... ? Never fear, butt covers are here:
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ... WOW, just WOW ...


Need more pics of the girl.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Need more pics of the girl.


Pervert...She's only 15 years old!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Me and good friends doing a Diabetes fundraiser walk










Couple of great nights of fishing










Pretty little Neches River speck










The sled


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Finished my AR build project





































Shoots like a dream.

Inbetween pic, before the new stock and red dot










I've started ordering parts for my next build, this one will be an M16A4 knock off, but I think I'll go with an 18" BBL.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Few from the new sled yesterday....


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That Court of Honor sure brings back some memories.



wisslbritches said:


> Troop Court of Honor at Stephen F. Austin State Park last weekend.
> Backyard Cooper's and a congregation of White Ibis' on the neighbor's roof line.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Grand slam and in Order

Horseradish n Pappa Seared RedFeech w/ Roasted Pepper Relish

Creole Black Drum

Sauted Trout, Croaker n Flounder topped with Lemon Drippings


After 3 days of Feech, my Daughter was liking the thought of making a Roasted Veggie Pizza, She was actually requesting another Pizza the next day.. :dance:

Cheeken with Garry Rice....

I might have to slow down in the Kitchen with the Holidayscoming up with some quick fixes.. We will do em up right...


Burp..........


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

POC last weekend. Bo (my golden) & I did a 13 hour straight blast & cast. Sorry about the haziness, it's a cell phone pic.


----------



## I_Fish_In_Pink (Aug 2, 2011)

1. Hubby (and fellow 2cooler) and I spotted a lone cork moving in the shallows last Saturday. It would go under and pop up a little ways away. He became convinced there was something good on it (I figured it was a stingray lol) We got close to it and he started casting a soft plastic on a 1/4 oz jighead at it. He caught the cork and after a quick fight got it to the boat. Can you imagine our surprise when we saw a 26" red on the end? We each had 2 reds and some trout that day...but I told him his second one didnt really count  

2. No limits last Friday...but I got my grand slam!

3. Hubby made me clean out my tackle box to get ready for winter fishing. He said only keep what I need...which doesn't make sense...I need it all! lol.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Another.....CFS from The Blue Jay Cafe in Needville....









Yeah, I'd already taken a few bites...


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Brete said:


> Another.....CFS from The Blue Jay Cafe in Needville....
> 
> View attachment 549782
> 
> ...


that place is awesome I may have to eat there tonight for dinner now,,,Thanks


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Pervert...She's only 15 years old!


Doubtful considering she has a lip piercing.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Mmmmm Chinese for lunch got the sweet and sour pork SFR and egg rolls very good


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Hoosier Pass Sunday morning. -3 degrees and 6"






Breck Saturday






Nuggets Home Opener






Park Burger. Easily top 3 all time. 






All Saints Day






haha






apple smothered pork chops






vote em out


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey I am over here !! Your lookin the wrong way..


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

My girls.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Screenshot of a ban on banning  Gotta luv it.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Capt Black and Sally's living room opening duck season.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*If Shupe can brag on his daughters..........*

............I'll brag on my grandsons.

Leaving the park on the last day of Fall Ball. both winners


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

*For all of my friends working in Saudi Arabia...*

Na na na na na! :rotfl:


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

stelvis said:


> ............I'll brag on my grandsons.
> 
> Leaving the park on the last day of Fall Ball. both winners


Y'all like that 5 number.... ... I bet the 5 at the track!!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving pods!!! Tell L hello for me!!!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Doubtful considering she has a lip piercing.


You're way behind the times. Many kids have tats and piercings. Parental consent.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Opening weekend in the hill country my 10 pt. My sons first deer 7pt he is 7 years old I was so proud.we ate pretty good there too here's some fried and grilled trout over mesquite. We made jerky out of some of the meat


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

New pit my FIL brought for my bday


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Mont said:


> Screenshot of a ban on banning  Gotta luv it.


Huh?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Returned from Israel a few weeks ago (just in time with the current unrest going on) and was a trip of a lifetime. Have tons of photo's but here are a few.

Garden tomb which is thought could be the tomb Jesus was buried in. It is still empty!








My wife and I on The Mount of Olives looking over Jerusalem.








Got to ride camels. Was a nice camel.








Top of the Caves of Engedi which is where David hid from Saul in the Old Testimate.








View if the Sea og Galilee from Tiberius








Fried whole fish "St Peters Fish" was what they called it!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Trying to route a throttle cable to a .91 cubic inch nitro methane burning 1.7 HP engine on an RC plane.

Edit: It's a 4-Stroke, not one of those whiney 2-strokes.


----------

